# April POTM Nomination thread!



## Arch

Post your nominations for April photo of the month here!... The POTM competition HAS A PRIZE FOR FIRST PLACE!!.... at the moment the prize is a TPF mini mag-lite, as pictured it comes in red, black or silver.







RULES:

1) You may nominate up to THREE photos, no more.

2) Please include the name of the photo and the name of the photographer.... you can't nominate yourself.

3) You may nominate any photo posted during the month of APRIL in the galleries. Photo must have been taken by the poster.

4) If someone else has already nominated a photo, please do not nominate it again. It makes it very confusing when it's time to make the voting thread. If a photo is nominated twice, your post may be edited or deleted.

5) The same person can only recieve the POTM prize for winning, twice in a 6 month period. This person can still win POTM, but the not the prize repeatedly.

How to nominate: Just right click the picture you'd like to nominate..... go to 'properties' and paste the location into the image icon on this thread..... its easy!

Have fun...... and get nominating!


----------



## LaFoto

*gmarquez,*_ Jet contrails reflecting off wet sands of Pismo Beach_


----------



## BoblyBill

It's small but a goodie

*A couple sunrise panos in New Smyrna Beach, FL*  by cigrainger


----------



## BoblyBill

*Iconic* by woodsac


----------



## newrmdmike

whoa . . . woodsac, whoa.

i'm gonna have to search through your threads and see what else i've missed!

very nice!


----------



## lostprophet

Dreams from a wheelchair - by Fate


----------



## Olympus8MP

lostprophet, you stole my nomination  That picture is great!


----------



## Tangerini

A couple of flowers on the beach ~ by danir


----------



## Tangerini

Only one... ~ by Edu_Lopes


----------



## Mainiac

_some variety_ by Raymond J Barlow


----------



## Alex_B

wohaa. april just began and so many good ones already!


----------



## Fate

wow some tough competition


----------



## Steph

On the moors by tb2


----------



## Passion4Film

_Pigeon Point_ by SurfingFireman






http://thephotoforum.com/forum/showthread.php?p=790965


----------



## Mainiac

Working 9 to 5 by flyingseale


----------



## Fate

Anbeck - Tear gas incoming


----------



## woodsac

*Brutalist by Mohain








*


----------



## gizmo2071

Fate said:


> Anbeck - Tear gas incoming



Thats from last months isn't it?
It's part of last months poll


----------



## Fate

aww man  guess someone must have bumped it back up to the top of the photojournalism section!

Well, feel free to remove it! (tis a great photo though  )

Dave


----------



## Martrex

They are all great. Plenty of Ohs and Ahs. But the Iconic by woodsac, and Brutalist by Mohain, seriously caught my attention. 
; { )  :hail:


----------



## cigrainger

*Abandoned train station* by Seemoo


----------



## Mainiac

_2007 Cherry Blossom Festivel In Washington D.C _by nakedyak


----------



## loser101

I really really really like this one...

*Parliament by *Mohain


----------



## Olympus8MP

*Water in Rocky Mountain National Park by Lars Leber





*


----------



## KillerChaos

I second the Calpso Cascades photo by Lars Leber!!!!


----------



## Tatiana

Barn Owl (one more from Tuesday), by lostprophet


----------



## lostprophet

*a racoon and a goldfish *by newrmdmike


----------



## jeroen

THE BEE OF THE RISING SUN by deggimatt

Thread


----------



## Olympus8MP

^^ That is one cool shot!! ^^


----------



## flyingseale




----------



## DigitalDiva

cigrainger said:


> *Abandoned train station* by Seemoo



I'll vote for this one. Love the deterioration and light. The chair seems to be awaiting someone that shall never come. It makes me want to look more. That's always a great photo.


----------



## LaFoto

Hiya DigitalDiva and welcome to ThePhotoForum.
Voting comes later, in May, this thread is the one for the nominations. 
But in May you are very welcome to vote for this photo .
Right now, voting is on for the POTM for March.


----------



## cubcub

What Are You Lookin At?  By Naicidrac


----------



## zioneffect564

Rainbow Falls by Lars Leber


----------



## flyingseale




----------



## TARIQ-M

Sorry, Tariq, you cannot nominate your own pic. Other might nominate it for you.​


----------



## Olympus8MP

I don't think you can nominate your own photo.


----------



## nakedyak

wow, i'm extremely honored to be nominated!


----------



## Boden

jeroen said:


> THE BEE OF THE RISING SUN by deggimatt
> 
> Thread



This is one of the most amazing photographs I've seen.  It's like something from another planet!  Excellent work.


----------



## deggimatt

What... I have been nominated ????  I'm very honored:hug:: 

Il-Malti qied hawn.


----------



## Kristen6877

Hi Kristen Iconic by woodsac is already noiminated above, so no need to do it again 

thanks,

Arch.


----------



## neea

it's amazing how many pictures one sees in a 30 day span.
you see one and think 'wow. i should nomiate it' then you see another and another and it never ends.
there's so many fantastic photos here.
such talent.


----------



## 2Stupid2Duck

I am completely awestruck to be honest.  How the heck are we supposed to pick?  Um.. I might be absent for next month's vote.. um.. I have a bone in my leg.


----------



## klissarov ik

Sweet rain, for sweet droplets. by  astrodav68


----------



## midget patrol

*Arizona* by abraxas






*Roll Out the Carpet* by flyingseale






*The Palms* by abraxas


----------



## cigrainger

flyingseale said:


>


 
This is one of the best photographs I've ever seen, and that sky may very well be THE best.


----------



## danalec99

_Back to my favorite place_, by Tantalus


----------



## danalec99

_Antarctica - King Penguins_, by Antarctican


----------



## flyingseale

Hey...I got two nominations this month.  Thanks guys.

Now, I've saved one of my three 'till the last day of the month.  Decided to go for big big by lostprophet.
BTW, seems a bit odd that we can nominate three but only vote for one.  I know it's been suggested before, but can we have three votes?


----------



## Chris of Arabia

Water can be fun by Pennywise


Pennywise said:


>



>;o))


----------



## lostprophet

Holy freaking bird of prey!! I've been nominated TWICE!!!!

cheers Flyingsearle & Tatiana


----------



## Pennywise

Chris of Arabia said:


> Water can be fun by Pennywise
> 
> 
> >;o))


 

AWESOME!!  My first nomination!  Thanks!!


----------



## BoblyBill

*A short hike through Williams Canon* by Lars Leber


----------



## BoblyBill

Hold up!!!! That last one of mine was taken in MAY by Lars Leber... oops I didn't realize that. Sorry about that.


----------

